# Selling Pack Prospects



## HJoy (Mar 22, 2018)

What do you think is the best way to sell young pack goats to ensure they find good packing homes? Due to a new baby and life, I need to downsize but I hate weeding thru the Craigslist looky-loos who don't know anything about goats or want a started goat for a song and a dance or free. Packgoat Central classified ads maybe?


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

That is a good site to advertise since the only people who usually go there are people who are serious about packgoats and not "bargains". This is also a good site to advertise. I advertise packgoat prospects on Craigslist, but I try to do a thorough "vetting" of the folks I sell to, and I make sure to keep my prices above the going rate for goat meat in my area. I never sell at or below meat prices no matter how much someone begs for a deal. Good luck!


----------



## HJoy (Mar 22, 2018)

Damfino said:


> That is a good site to advertise since the only people who usually go there are people who are serious about packgoats and not "bargains". This is also a good site to advertise. I advertise packgoat prospects on Craigslist, but I try to do a thorough "vetting" of the folks I sell to, and I make sure to keep my prices above the going rate for goat meat in my area. I never sell at or below meat prices no matter how much someone begs for a deal. Good luck!


Thank you Damfino! Just making sure there wasn't some obvious option I was overlooking. I too thoroughly vet buyers, but it can be time consuming. Double checked weights and heights today and will get some new pics so I can get them listed. Thanks again.


----------



## Benjamin. (Jan 11, 2018)

HJoy said:


> What do you think is the best way to sell young pack goats to ensure they find good packing homes? Due to a new baby and life, I need to downsize but I hate weeding thru the Craigslist looky-loos who don't know anything about goats or want a started goat for a song and a dance or free. Packgoat Central classified ads maybe?


I might be interested in your young goats. I have pack goats, but would like a few more due to aging of some of mine. Can you tell me more please? Thank you. Ben.


----------



## HJoy (Mar 22, 2018)

Benjamin. said:


> I might be interested in your young goats. I have pack goats, but would like a few more due to aging of some of mine. Can you tell me more please? Thank you. Ben.


I have them listed on the for sale portion if this site too with more info

https://www.thegoatspot.net/threads/started-alpine-pack-prospects.196666/


----------



## daryl (Apr 29, 2018)

HJoy said:


> What do you think is the best way to sell young pack goats to ensure they find good packing homes? Due to a new baby and life, I need to downsize but I hate weeding thru the Craigslist looky-loos who don't know anything about goats or want a started goat for a song and a dance or free. Packgoat Central classified ads maybe?


Still have them for sell? I'm trying to build a string right now


----------



## HJoy (Mar 22, 2018)

daryl said:


> Still have them for sell? I'm trying to build a string right now


I do not, Pack Goat Central worked wonders. Thanks for the interest though and good luck finding the perfect goats to build your string.


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

daryl said:


> Still have them for sell? I'm trying to build a string right now


Where are you located, Daryl? And are do you have any particulars about the sort of packgoats you're looking for?


----------



## daryl (Apr 29, 2018)

Damfino said:


> Where are you located, Daryl? And are do you have any particulars about the sort of packgoats you're looking for?


Tennessee, obelhasli, alpine mixes or pure. Big, horned and good natured. Willing to pay good for right pack goats. Thanks!


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

There are not too many packgoat people in Tennessee, but you're actually not horribly far from Dwite Sharp. He's one of the premier breeders of packgoats in the country. He owns Paradise Ranch Packgoats and is located in Kansas. Here is a list of breeders on the North American Packgoat Association page: 
https://www.napga.org/resources/goats-n-gear/packgoat-breeders/

Dwite's info is on the list if you wish to contact him.


----------

